# Yequa whites



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Received a few reports from friends and they are beginning to catch whites at Erwin Bridge and Neuman Bottom on Yequa. Enough interest to draw attention from warden and ?State Police?? Kayaks and flat bottoms also but that's weekenders.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I was out at Irwins bridge today, went downstream quite a ways had no luck. Started at 8 am and fished till about 1. Saw maybe 10 on the various stingers with the 20+ cars that were parked there. Talked to several folks that hadn't had a bite, Water is still off color and flowing but is slowing down. There are some serious log jams down there not far below the bridge, you wont do much good from a kayak or jon boat. Heavy tree cover and a few good jams going upstream from the bridge. Went down to newmans bottom yesterday around 9 to find about 30 cars down there and a lot of empty hands walking out. Turned around and went to cedar creek. Water was a little murky,but had visibility to almost a foot in places. Fished all the way to 4 mile creek with no bites. Saw some decent stringer yesterday afternoon from yegua. Lots of folks out fishing, not a whole of catching.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Beaux thanks for the follow up. Had a couple guys picking up their deer heads and their report was much the same but I feel it's a start.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I think with the warmer temps and no rainfall, it will be on here shortly. The fish are there, they were further upstream than I thought. the fish I saw retained were large females, and some folks reportedly had caught some smaller males. I think the colder water temp has them lock jawed, but it wont stay that way long. I may go tues or thurs after work for a couple hours.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm thinking about giving it a shot Thursday. With recent health issues I will have to pass on walking that slippery bank and come in the boat from the lake.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll prolly be going Thursday. Water temp should come a little in the next day or two.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Hi All,

I never fished any creek before. I got a 16 foot bass boat. It can goes in very shallow water. 

Would it be able to make it way down the creek?


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

There are a lot of log jams in there, big enough to walk across, you won't be getting far up the creek


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Beaux said:


> There are a lot of log jams in there, big enough to walk across, you won't be getting far up the creek


Recently?


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I was there sat, sun, and today.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Beaux said:


> I was there sat, sun, and today.


Bummer cause I'm headed that way.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Beaux said:


> I was there sat, sun, and today.


Do any good? Headed out tomorrow.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

The water as of yesterday was pretty dark and a little off color. It's getting more clear by the day. There was still a decent flow coming down, but the water level and the water flow are both dropping. Water temp was up just a bit. Conditions are improving daily. Best bite has been in the afternoon. Fish seem to be further upstream than I thought they were. Yesterday I arrived at Irwin's bridge at around 5 pm after work, drove from Bryan. I fished just below the bridge until too dark to see. Fish were caught until sundown and the bite stopped for me, though there was some decent surface action as it got darker. The fish are in there, the conditons are almost right, it's about to be on. Caught fish on 4 different colored baits. Largest went 14".


----------



## Darkarcher159 (Oct 21, 2014)

Fished Newman's Bottom today from 7a-noon. Scratched out 8 between 3 of us. A few being caught by other folks (about 20 vehicles in the parking lot). All caught on a white or yellow 1/4 ounce jig. 7 of the 8 were males. We caught all of our upstream of the small bridge.


----------

